# LG RD2530 Reliance CDMA mobile phone Restart/Blinking Problem .



## max_demon (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello dear friends my trusty old reliance cdma 2530 phone from LG was showing unusal problem , when i start up everytime it displays the RIM logo and restarts again .

i have found that unlocking and flashing may solve the problem but i am unaware where i could get some softwares for it , i also want a software to backup the contacts if possible .

Please understand my problem this was most dear phone to me  , it served me well for past 4 years.and the number is also important , 

thank you in advance .

PS : I have the BIN , dll flash files but still the connection is not possible i dont know why .

i am useing LG downloader 1.3.x.x.x


----------



## max_demon (Aug 3, 2009)

bump


----------

